# Power consumption of CRT v/s LCD??????



## pushkaraj (Jul 19, 2007)

I want to knw wat exactly is the power consumption of a CRT monitor as compared to dat of an LCD


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 19, 2007)

CRT 15-17inch = 70-80 watts
LCD 15-17inch = 25-35 watts


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG dats a huge difference!
But then how much does it really reflect in the bill


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 19, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> OMG dats a huge difference!
> But then how much does it really reflect in the bill


Calculate ur computing hrs, i am too lazy to do maths


----------



## Akshay (Jul 19, 2007)

On my LG 15" LCD it is mentioned dat it consumes 17W only. Definitely it wil help u save on electricity. I cud estimate dis coz my UPS backup time has gone considerably up.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 19, 2007)

Using one CRT Monitor with Power TurnOFF after 5 mins of idle time isnt going to show much difference in your bills.
  But LCD helps in prolonging the life of UPS charge .So theres definite advantage to using one for power saving.
  However if you have more than 2 LCD's then it will be worth calculating the electricity bills.!


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 19, 2007)

I made a rough estimate once recently that the cost difference between LCD and CRT monitors would be offset by the savings in electricity (assuming about 8 hours of use a day) in more than 5 years only (If I remember correctly, it was closer to 10 years)

Arun


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 19, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Calculate ur computing hrs, i am too lazy to do maths


 Hey sorry for bugging you about that Actually i was not getting the correct kWh calculations

I googled and came across this site:
*www.bestundertaking.com/elec_consump.asp

The site has a table. But I am unable to figure out what are they talking about in the third column.

```
No. Of Units For Month Of 30 Days
No. Of Hours Per Day
```
 Please help me...


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 19, 2007)

See the heading has actually three lines... The third line is like 1,2,4,... This represents no. of hours per day usage... In the corresponding column, you will find usage per month for the required items...

Arun


----------

